# How do you cope?



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

How do you cope when you buy small animals knowing that they will die in 2/4years? I would love to own a couple of small animals but I don't think I would cope when they died.  I know 2/4 years is a long time but some don't make it to then


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I cry and grieve like I would for a dog or cat.I make sure they have great lives even though they're short.I miss them,but there's always a place in my heart for another one.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

polishrose said:


> I cry and grieve like I would for a dog or cat.I make sure they have great lives even though they're short.I miss them,but there's always a place in my heart for another one.


Thanks for your reply


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i dont buy them, i rescue.

the only way i can cope with loosing them is because i know its opened up another space for some poor fluff out there who needs another chance at life.
yes it hurts, and i cry like a baby. but the moment it stops hurting is the moment i will not bring any more into my life, as if it doesnt hurt then you cant have loved them, and they all deserve to be loved


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

as my dad would say "its better to of loved and lost then to of never loved at all"


----------



## forgotten myth (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm the same. Just enjoy the time that you do have with them as they are so loving and make great pets. It is honestly worth it.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have this dilemma at the moment. I had 2 rabbits, Thumper and Pebbles. I lost Thumper 5 years ago. I was absolutely heartbroken and couldn't bear to replace him so Pebbles lived the rest of her days on her own, although she was surrounded by lots of guinea pigs (in their hutches). When Pebbles went 2 1/2 years ago I said that's it, no more rabbits. But now I have seen a rescue close to me has a big grey bunny who looks exactly like Thumper. I have a shed with run attached all ready to go for a rabbit but I can't stop thinking of how much it hurt when I lost the others. Even now I feel sad just thinking about them but another part of me says you have the space, think of the lovely life you could give another rabbit in need. I need to think about it seriously


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> i dont buy them, i rescue.
> 
> the only way i can cope with loosing them is because i know its opened up another space for some poor fluff out there who needs another chance at life.
> yes it hurts, and i cry like a baby. but the moment it stops hurting is the moment i will not bring any more into my life, as if it doesnt hurt then you cant have loved them, and they all deserve to be loved


We rescue ours (or private re-homes) and it makes me happy knowing I have given the animal a second chance.

For me, I've cried more over loosing my pets than I have done family :001_unsure:


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

That's the legacy they leave us, once you open your heart to a pet, when it dies it leaves a space, just big enough for another pet to fill. That pet can be anything from horse, down to a stick insect.

Don't ever hesitate about getting a pet Reddd, thinking you wont be able to cope when it dies, you will, because the joy that owning a pet gives you far outweighs the grief when they die.

Much love and good luck!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

polishrose said:


> I cry and grieve like I would for a dog or cat.I make sure they have great lives even though they're short.I miss them,but there's always a place in my heart for another one.


This

I make sure that the time they have with me they are spoilt and well looked after, I make sure I have lots of memories and happy times, I take lots of photos


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

It is hard but its very rewarding (I rescue/private regimes) watching them become confident and playful. I've had some that have suffered some horrible neglect and there's nothing more satisfying than nursing them back to health. 

I now have 9 and I think it may be my last lot which is quite upsetting but they no longer have their own room since I had to move. When I get a bigger house again I'll be getting more 

For each one that has passed I've grieved but the pros do outweigh the con's by a mile


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't buy them....rescue  Then you know that you are doing an amazing thing giving small animals a second chance when most won't. And when they do pass away you know that you saved them.


----------



## CatMommy555 (Jul 19, 2013)

I grieve like I would for any pet, large or small. But in my opinion, the time spent with them and the love received makes it all worth it. I'd rather love a small animal and get hurt later than miss out on that relationship.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

you could say that about any pet though, chances are you will out live it, I wouldn't not get a pet because it will die one day especially when you can offer one a good loving home, I have an old guinea pig, I hope she has lots of life left in her but I will be heartbroken when she passes (she's my fav pet, even though I shouldn't admit that  ) and even though it will be sad I would have her all over again she brings me lots of happiness, she has the biggest personality.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i dont buy them, i rescue.
> 
> the only way i can cope with loosing them is because i know its opened up another space for some poor fluff out there who needs another chance at life.
> yes it hurts, and i cry like a baby. but the moment it stops hurting is the moment i will not bring any more into my life, as if it doesnt hurt then you cant have loved them, and they all deserve to be loved


That's so nice...xxx


----------

